# Solved: Server 08R2 x64 WSUS installation Difficulties



## rickyjo

Thank you so much for checking out this issue. I will endeavor to be thorough, but I am new to WSUS and network administration in general, so your patience is appreciated.

Infrastructure: 
There is an upstream WSUS 3.0 server
There are 16 downstream replica WSUS 3.0 servers on a WAN, all units are '08r2 x64. Good news is that on the first 15 everything when perfectly and they are configured and running marvelously. Unfortunately the final downstream server is having issues.

To install WSUS I use the Server Manager to add a role (although I've tried downloading the actual installer package as well after several failures when utilizing the Server Manager). When I add the role, or otherwise install, the installation goes perfectly all the way through and then after the "completed installation" screen comes up an error pops up (attached) "An unexpected error occurered, and this wizard must be closed. You may restart the WSUS Server Configuration Wizard from the Options page in the WSUS 3.0 Console". Underneath the error, the status of the installer is "WSUS successfully installed" (or to that effect).

When attempting to expand the WSUS console and selecting the "Update Services" section I get this error, 
"An unexpected Error occured. Please contact your system admin if the problem persists. 
Click reset server node to try to connect to the server again."
This, of course, fails to achieve the desired result.

I then open the WSUS snap-in (top level) and view the errors there:
Event ID (errors): 12052, 12042, 12022, 12032, 12012, 12002 all appear. These are all failed "Web Services"
For example: The reporting web service is not running (12002)
or
The API Remoting Web Service is not Running....
The Server Sync web service is not working....
and on it goes. I was hoping re-installing IIS would resolve this problem, but it did not.

There are also =several 7053 errors, the text is long, I'm afraid. You will notice that it errors in installing DLL files to "c:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\apiremoting30\5be96be8\8ff8bbee\".

*BEGIN ERROR *
Log Name: Application
Source: Windows Server Update Services
Date: 3/22/2012 11:16:05 AM
Event ID: 7053
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: FSSharptop.properties.younglife.internal
Description:
The WSUS administration console has encountered an unexpected error. This may be a transient error; try restarting the administration console. If this error persists,

Try removing the persisted preferences for the console by deleting the wsus file under %appdata%\Microsoft\MMC\.

System.InvalidOperationException -- Client found response content type of 'text/html; charset=utf-8', but expected 'text/xml'.
The request failed with the error message:
--

Compilation Error

*Server Error in '/ApiRemoting30' Application.

*

* Compilation Error *

* Description: *An error occurred during the compilation of a resource required to service this request. Please review the following specific error details and modify your source code appropriately.

* Compiler Error Message: *CS0016: Could not write to output file 'c:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\apiremoting30\5be96be8\8ff8bbee\App_global.asax.2ajvygky.dll' -- 'Access is denied. '

*Source Error:*

<table width=100% bgcolor="#ffffcc">
[TR][TD]
[/TD][/TR]
[TR]
[TD]


Code:


[No relevant source lines]

 [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

*Source File:* 
** *Line:* 0

Show Detailed Compiler Output:

<table width=100% bgcolor="#ffffcc">
[TR]
[TD]


Code:


<pre>

c:\windows\system32\inetsrv> "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\csc.exe" /t:library /utf8output /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorlib.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Mobile\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Mobile.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.UpdateServices.AdminDataAccessProxy\3.1.6001.1__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.UpdateServices.AdminDataAccessProxy.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.UpdateServices.StringResources\3.1.6001.1__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.UpdateServices.StringResources.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Web\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Web.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.WorkflowServices\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.WorkflowServices.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_64\System.Web\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.UpdateServices.Administration\3.1.6001.1__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.UpdateServices.Administration.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_64\System.Data\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.UpdateServices.BaseApi\3.1.6001.1__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.UpdateServices.BaseApi.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.UpdateServices.CoreCommon\3.1.6001.1__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.UpdateServices.CoreCommon.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.UpdateServices.DBlayer\3.1.6001.1__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.UpdateServices.DBlayer.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\apiremoting30\5be96be8\8ff8bbee\assembly\dl3\4df75f63\00e78979_0017ca01\microsoft.updateservices.webservices.apiremoting.DLL" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.UpdateServices.Utils\3.1.6001.1__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.UpdateServices.Utils.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll" /out:"C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\apiremoting30\5be96be8\8ff8bbee\App_global.asax.2ajvygky.dll" /debug- /optimize+ /w:4 /nowarn:1659;1699;1701  "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\apiremoting30\5be96be8\8ff8bbee\App_global.asax.2ajvygky.0.cs" "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\apiremoting30\5be96be8\8ff8bbee\App_global.asax.2ajvygky.1.cs"


Microsoft (R) Visual C# 2005 Compiler version 8.00.50727.4927
for Microsoft (R) Windows (R) 2005 Framework version 2.0.50727
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation 2001-2005. All rights reserved.

error CS0016: Could not write to output file 'c:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\apiremoting30\5be96be8\8ff8bbee\App_global.asax.2ajvygky.dll' -- 'Access is denied. '
</pre>

 [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

*Version Information:**Microsoft .NET Framework Version:2.0.50727.4952; ASP.NET Version:2.0.50727.4955


--.

Source
Microsoft.UpdateServices.Administration

Stack Trace:
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.Administration.AdminProxy.CreateUpdateServer(Object[] args)
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.Administration.AdminProxy.GetUpdateServer()
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.UI.AdminApiAccess.AdminApiTools.GetUpdateServer()
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.UI.SnapIn.Wizards.OOBE.OOBEWizard.get_AdminApiTools()
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.UI.SnapIn.Wizards.OOBE.OOBEWizard.get_ServerState()
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.UI.SnapIn.Wizards.OOBE.OOBEWizard.SetNavigationItemEnabledStates()
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.UI.SnapIn.Wizards.OOBE.OOBEWizard.OOBEWizardInitialize()
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Windows Server Update Services" />
 <EventID Qualifiers="0">7053</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-03-22T15:16:05.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>433889</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>FSSharptop.properties.younglife.internal</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
The WSUS administration console has encountered an unexpected error. This may be a transient error; try restarting the administration console. If this error persists,

Try removing the persisted preferences for the console by deleting the wsus file under %appdata%\Microsoft\MMC\.

System.InvalidOperationException -- Client found response content type of 'text/html; charset=utf-8', but expected 'text/xml'.
The request failed with the error message:
--
<html>
<head>
<title>Compilation Error</title>
<style>
body {font-family:"Verdana";font-weight:normal;font-size: .7em;color:black;} 
p {font-family:"Verdana";font-weight:normal;color:black;margin-top: -5px}
b {font-family:"Verdana";font-weight:bold;color:black;margin-top: -5px}
H1 { font-family:"Verdana";font-weight:normal;font-size:18pt;color:red }
H2 { font-family:"Verdana";font-weight:normal;font-size:14pt;color:maroon }
pre {font-family:"Lucida Console";font-size: .9em}
.marker {font-weight: bold; color: black;text-decoration: none;}
.version {color: gray;}
.error {margin-bottom: 10px;}
.expandable { text-decoration:underline; font-weight:bold; color:navy; cursor:hand; }
</style>
</head>

<body bgcolor="white">

<span><H1>Server Error in '/ApiRemoting30' Application.<hr width=100% size=1 color=silver></H1>

<h2> <i>Compilation Error</i> </h2></span>

<font face="Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif ">

<b> Description: </b>An error occurred during the compilation of a resource required to service this request. Please review the following specific error details and modify your source code appropriately.
<br><br>

<b> Compiler Error Message: </b>CS0016: Could not write to output file 'c:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\apiremoting30\5be96be8\8ff8bbee\App_global.asax.2ajvygky.dll' -- 'Access is denied. '<br><br>
<b>Source Error:</b><br><br>
<table width=100% bgcolor="#ffffcc">
<tr><td>
</td></tr>
<tr>
<td>
<code><pre>

[No relevant source lines]</pre></code>

</td>
</tr>
</table>

<br>

<b>Source File:</b> 
** <b>Line:</b> 0
<br><br>
<br><div class="expandable" onclick="OnToggleTOCLevel1('compilerOutputDiv')">Show Detailed Compiler Output:</div>
<div id="compilerOutputDiv" style="display: none;">
<br><table width=100% bgcolor="#ffffcc">
<tr>
<td>
<code><pre>

c:\windows\system32\inetsrv> "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\csc.exe" /t:library /utf8output /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorlib.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Mobile\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Mobile.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.UpdateServices.AdminDataAccessProxy\3.1.6001.1__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.UpdateServices.AdminDataAccessProxy.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.UpdateServices.StringResources\3.1.6001.1__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.UpdateServices.StringResources.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Web\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Web.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.WorkflowServices\3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.WorkflowServices.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_64\System.Web\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.UpdateServices.Administration\3.1.6001.1__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.UpdateServices.Administration.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_64\System.Data\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.UpdateServices.BaseApi\3.1.6001.1__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.UpdateServices.BaseApi.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.UpdateServices.CoreCommon\3.1.6001.1__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.UpdateServices.CoreCommon.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.UpdateServices.DBlayer\3.1.6001.1__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.UpdateServices.DBlayer.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\apiremoting30\5be96be8\8ff8bbee\assembly\dl3\4df75f63\00e78979_0017ca01\microsoft.updateservices.webservices.apiremoting.DLL" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel\3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.UpdateServices.Utils\3.1.6001.1__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.UpdateServices.Utils.dll" /R:"C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll" /out:"C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\apiremoting30\5be96be8\8ff8bbee\App_global.asax.2ajvygky.dll" /debug- /optimize+ /w:4 /nowarn:1659;1699;1701 "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\apiremoting30\5be96be8\8ff8bbee\App_global.asax.2ajvygky.0.cs" "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\apiremoting30\5be96be8\8ff8bbee\App_global.asax.2ajvygky.1.cs"

Microsoft (R) Visual C# 2005 Compiler version 8.00.50727.4927
for Microsoft (R) Windows (R) 2005 Framework version 2.0.50727
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation 2001-2005. All rights reserved.

error CS0016: Could not write to output file 'c:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\apiremoting30\5be96be8\8ff8bbee\App_global.asax.2ajvygky.dll' -- 'Access is denied. '
</pre></code>

</td>
</tr>
</table>

</div>

<script type="text/javascript">
function OnToggleTOCLevel1(level2ID)
{
var elemLevel2 = document.getElementById(level2ID);
if (elemLevel2.style.display == 'none')
{
elemLevel2.style.display = '';
}
else {
elemLevel2.style.display = 'none';
}
}
</script>
<br><br>

<hr width=100% size=1 color=silver>

<b>Version Information:</b>*Microsoft .NET Framework Version:2.0.50727.4952; ASP.NET Version:2.0.50727.4955

</font>

</body>
</html>
<!-- 
[HttpCompileException]: (0): error CS0016: Could not write to output file 'c:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\apiremoting30\5be96be8\8ff8bbee\App_global.asax.2ajvygky.dll' -- 'Access is denied. '
at System.Web.Compilation.AssemblyBuilder.Compile()
at System.Web.Compilation.BuildProvidersCompiler.PerformBuild()
at System.Web.Compilation.ApplicationBuildProvider.GetGlobalAsaxBuildResult(Boolean isPrecompiledApp)
at System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.CompileGlobalAsax()
at System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.EnsureTopLevelFilesCompiled()
at System.Web.Hosting.HostingEnvironment.Initialize(ApplicationManager appManager, IApplicationHost appHost, IConfigMapPathFactory configMapPathFactory, HostingEnvironmentParameters hostingParameters)
[HttpException]: (0): error CS0016: Could not write to output file 'c:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\apiremoting30\5be96be8\8ff8bbee\App_global.asax.2ajvygky.dll' -- 'Access is denied. '
at System.Web.HttpRuntime.FirstRequestInit(HttpContext context)
at System.Web.HttpRuntime.EnsureFirstRequestInit(HttpContext context)
at System.Web.HttpRuntime.ProcessRequestNotificationPrivate(IIS7WorkerRequest wr, HttpContext context)
-->
--.

Source
Microsoft.UpdateServices.Administration

Stack Trace:
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.Administration.AdminProxy.CreateUpdateServer(Object[] args)
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.Administration.AdminProxy.GetUpdateServer()
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.UI.AdminApiAccess.AdminApiTools.GetUpdateServer()
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.UI.SnapIn.Wizards.OOBE.OOBEWizard.get_AdminApiTools()
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.UI.SnapIn.Wizards.OOBE.OOBEWizard.get_ServerState()
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.UI.SnapIn.Wizards.OOBE.OOBEWizard.SetNavigationItemEnabledStates()
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.UI.SnapIn.Wizards.OOBE.OOBEWizard.OOBEWizardInitialize()
</EventData>
</Event>

*RETURNING TO ACTUAL POST:*
I attempted to perform the solution described by the error "Try removing the persisted preferences for the console by deleting the wsus file under %appdata%\Microsoft\MMC\" but it was either missing or I'm a bone-head. 

I re-installed the WSUS role countless times, several times removing IIS and the Application Server role as well, restarting, and then reloading all three roles. I removed Application Server role to ensure .Net was re-installed since several errors happen in the .net folders.

I tried restarting the World Wide Web Publishing Service (it's often referenced in the errors)

I tried giving the group "Network Service" and eventually "Everyone" (as a test not a solution) access to the .net folders; however, I was only able to apply to sub-folders because the options for permissions were grayed out and unchecking Read-Only also failed. I could not find a way to make these folders stop inheriting.

I attempted changing environment variables to C:\temp from computer properties and assigning the "Network Service" and "everyone" groups full control to that folder.

I also cannot connect a WSUS console to the server remotely (I can connect to all our other downstream servers).

I attempted to run the WSUS server debug tool, but it fails simply stating "WSUSDEBUGTOOL.exe has stopped working"

I tried downloading Microsoft Fixit 50202, which failed claiming incompatibility with my OS, but the TechNet article I found it from says it works with 08r2, so I'm mystified by this as well.

Concerning applications installed on the unit, there are not many. McAfee (ePO is our solution in our domain) is the anti-virus. Tivoli is our backup client. If I'm not mistaken, that's all that we have installed besides the roles:
IIS, WSUS, Application, File Server, and Print and Document server. 
There are several printer drivers.

I'm basically at the end of my rope (or at least feel that way). I'm pretty new and I'm lucky to have gotten this far, at this point I'm a bit too fatigued from working on this to even think clearly. Any help would be a monumental aide to a newbie just getting started on this server stuff. You guys have always been wonderful in the past. And if you got this far ...thank you! I know it was super long.


----------



## rickyjo

I've attached WSUS setup logs, but I'm having issues attaching the WSUSCa_timestamp log. 
If you really need it I'll past it into multiple posts (I can't seem to past into this one or upload, too huge I guess).
Thanks!


----------



## rickyjo

Solved?
I changed the identity of the WSUS application pool from Network Service to Local System and everything fired right up. We shall see if I can sync or not, I bet I can't; however, if it fails I will post a new question if my research fails me because the nature of the problem has changed, it wasn't an installation issue, it was something to do with IIS. 

So the good news:
WSUS works, or at least the snap-in works, by going into the IIS snap-in, selecting application pools, choosing WSUSPool, right click > advanced settings, and under process model changing identity "Network Service" to "local system". 

The bad news:
I am not confident WSUS will be able to pull updates from the upstream server. 

At least it's progress!


----------

